# MAC prep and prime lip



## smileyt06 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, so I got the MAC prep and prime lip to use as a base for my lipsticks. And well I don't know how to feel about it. Indeed, this is like my second time purchasing it. But me personally it makes all of my lipsticks feel crackly or makes my lips shed. Has anyone else experienced this, if so what do you guys use as a lipstick base. Would love to know!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 5, 2013)

I haven't experienced that but what I do is I put some lip balm on my lips, a pretty good bit to soften up my lips a bit. I let that soak in while I put the majority of my makeup on. Then when I'm almost done putting on my makeup, I wipe the majority of the balm off of my lips and then apply the P&P Lip. I let that sit for at least a good minute before applying my lip liner and lipstick. I normally have dry lips but the P&P hasn't caused them to flake. P&P has worked pretty good for me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 5, 2013)

P+P is a holy grail product for me. I have dry lips also and I've never had any problems with it. I make sure I exfoliate my lips before applying it. I just use my washcloth for that. Before I go to bed I actually just use a bit of vaseline to keep my lips soft. So, after removing any dead skin with the washcloth I apply P+P and then I go right in with my liner and/or lipstick. I don't wait. I've let P+P sit on my lips before, but I didn't like the tightness I felt doing that.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 6, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I haven't experienced that but what I do is I put some lip balm on my lips, a pretty good bit to soften up my lips a bit. I let that soak in while I put the majority of my makeup on. Then when I'm almost done putting on my makeup, I wipe the majority of the balm off of my lips and then apply the P&P Lip. I let that sit for at least a good minute before applying my lip liner and lipstick. I normally have dry lips but the P&P hasn't caused them to flake. P&P has worked pretty good for me.


  	Hmmm I will have to give this a try.  Because usually when I put on my Prep and Prime I immediately put on my lipstick right after.  So, letting it sit may do justice. thanks


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 6, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> P+P is a holy grail product for me. I have dry lips also and I've never had any problems with it. I make sure I exfoliate my lips before applying it. I just use my washcloth for that. Before I go to bed I actually just use a bit of vaseline to keep my lips soft. So, after removing any dead skin with the washcloth I apply P+P and then I go right in with my liner and/or lipstick. I don't wait. I've let P+P sit on my lips before, but I didn't like the tightness I felt doing that.


  	I will also start to exfoliate.  I should be neways living in Vegas and it is 115 degree out.  That should be a must lol


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 6, 2013)

Good luck smileyt06. Let us know how it works for you if you try it again.


----------



## miss0annette (Jul 6, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> P+P is a holy grail product for me. I have dry lips also and I've never had any problems with it. I make sure I exfoliate my lips before applying it. I just use my washcloth for that. Before I go to bed I actually just use a bit of vaseline to keep my lips soft. So, after removing any dead skin with the washcloth I apply P+P and then I go right in with my liner and/or lipstick. I don't wait. I've let P+P sit on my lips before, but I didn't like the tightness I felt doing that.


  	I agree with Shontay. P+P lip is an everyday essential for me. I wear it under all my lippies (especially when wearing reds) and it works great! Sometimes I let is sit for a minute on my lips but I find that it really doesn't matter. Apply your lipstick and you're good to go for hours.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 7, 2013)

So ladies I did it this morning let the P+P sit on my lips before applying lipstick. And it did not work so one last thing is to try the scrub at night and Vaseline to see if that works.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 8, 2013)

....


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sojourner said:


> I've been wondering about P+P Lip, it's one of those products that I've been meaning to try but always forget!
> 
> Is it good for preventing staining?
> 
> I notice some lipsticks like Candy Yum Yum stain a lot and I don't wear them often as a result...so I guess I need a primer?


  	I have also been wondering about P+P so I ordered one today with a couple of other things. I hope that it works for me esp with matte lipsticks.
  	I already do a 'light' exfoliation with my washcloth at night and then use Vaseline/Carmex. Hopefully this will be the extra something that makes matte lippies feel good throughout the day.


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm on the fence about this- helps with longevity but doesn't do anything for the finish( I was hoping it would make it go into lip lines or bleed less)- I honestly can't say whether I like it...probably will go with cheaper lip primers next time


----------



## beautelle (Aug 20, 2013)

I have been thinking about P&P lip as well... I might cave into getting it because I do have dry lips. This is very helpful thanks


----------



## mosha010 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pp lip is a must for me. I use Mac lip conditioner first though, then the primer while I put my makeup on and lastly I put on the lipstick. Keeps everything in place and nice.


----------



## ColormyeyeS (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with mosha010. Personally, being I hardly ever wear lipstick, I prefer the lip conditioner and use it as a daily moisturizer. It makes my lips feel wonderful lol.
	But when I am at counter/applying make-up on others, I apply the lip conditioner and let it sit for about 1 minute, and then I blot off the excess. I then go in with the Prep + Prime lip, and apply liner/lipstick immediately after. I love the Prep + Prime lip, and haven't heard any complaints about it yet.


----------



## trina11225 (Aug 20, 2013)

it is good stuff


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmm, maybe I should try it with lip conditioner first- that sounds like a good idea!


----------

